# Name Change: ProPlan All Life Stages Chicken and Rice



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I feed Bertie focus puppy - and it's definitely not the shredded kind.


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Is it under "Sport"?

I think it's the Sport ALS Active 26/16 Formula. 

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I did a quick look see on the website - 

The "Savor" bags are the shredded formulas.
Focus = the regular formulas.
Select = the select formulas. 

I was concerned when I brought Bertie home and made sure the formulas were the same, since Bertie's breeder was feeding a mixture of Select and Puppy and weaning onto puppy food. It's probably not a huge deal since I'll be weaning him onto the adult food (I'd like to feed the performance kibble but may instead go back to Selects) in 2 months.


----------



## CStrong73 (Jun 11, 2012)

Oh....I'm glad I saw this! I just bought a huge bag of ALS chicken and rice, so I didn't know it had changed. I'll have to remember to look for Focus when I go to order our next bag!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Penny's mom had posted this in another thread a while back, thanks Penny's mom!


*Introducing*

*THE NEW LOOK OF PRO PLAN®*



The New Look of Pro Plan®


----------



## WasChampionFan (Mar 31, 2012)

There is a 28/18 now slotted between the 26/16 and 30/20.


----------



## WasChampionFan (Mar 31, 2012)

There is a 28/18 now slotted between the 26/16 and 30/20.

And a new GF


----------



## Garfield (Apr 7, 2009)

CStrong73 said:


> Oh....I'm glad I saw this! I just bought a huge bag of ALS chicken and rice, so I didn't know it had changed. I'll have to remember to look for Focus when I go to order our next bag!



If it's their Chicken & Rice ALS formula you want, it's the Sport 26/16 you want, not the Focus (Focus formulas are geared for certain sizes, ages, etc).


----------



## Garfield (Apr 7, 2009)

CStrong73 said:


> Oh....I'm glad I saw this! I just bought a huge bag of ALS chicken and rice, so I didn't know it had changed. I'll have to remember to look for Focus when I go to order our next bag!



If it's their Chicken & Rice ALS formula you want, it's the Sport 26/16 you want, not the Focus (Focus formulas are geared for certain sizes/ages/etc, Selects are their alternative protein/carbs and Savior are the shredded blends).


----------



## xoerika620xo (May 25, 2012)

I went crazy too lol but then noticed it is the focus. Thank goodness a guy at Petco helped me.


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

I'm a little bit worried because I noticed that the Sensitive Skin & Stomach formula is now labeled as "selects." I really hope that they're not changing the formula. We've been using the SSS for several years now with great results.


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

jwemt81 said:


> I'm a little bit worried because I noticed that the Sensitive Skin & Stomach formula is now labeled as "selects." I really hope that they're not changing the formula. We've been using the SSS stomach for several years now with great results!


I'm with you. According to them, they are not changing it, but I'm a little skeptic.  I'm also concerned about bag sizes and price....I saw on Petsmarts website their new Duck formula in the Selects is down to a 24 lb bag for the largest size and $44. I'm currently paying $44 for 33 lbs--24 lbs is a big difference. We've been using the PPSSS for a year and it's been the best food for keeping my boys issues at bay. Hopefully the worry is for nothing, but I completely understand your concern.

edited because I just went back and the ingredients look all wrong...hopefully it's a typo on the size as well...but I'm watching.


----------



## Hawks (Mar 19, 2012)

Glad I found this thread, but still can not figure out if ALS Chicken & Rice is now a "Focus" product. I called Purina this morning, and while the lady was very nice, she could not figure out which formula the ALS was switched to. I got off the phone with her, and had learned nothing 

Finlay is running low on food, and I am going to Pet Smart after work to pick up more kibble. Hopefully someone at the store will be able to point me into the right direction. I do hope Pro Plan didn't change the formula. Finlay has done great on ALS, has been eating it since the breeder put him on solid food. Never had a tummy upset, and his coat is beautiful.

Have any of you picked up the new formula? If yes, what exactly is it called?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## CStrong73 (Jun 11, 2012)

I went to the store last week and they did not yet have the new formula in stock. I picked up another bag of ALS. I'm hoping the staff at the store will know what they're talking about when they actually start to stock the new formula.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I had to do my own research to find out what the Chicken and Rice ALS was changing to. The other night I sat down and looked at the ingredients and nutrient breakdown. 

The Sport 26/16 ALS is what it is- the same food it looks like to me.


----------



## Hawks (Mar 19, 2012)

Thanks, Tina :wave: I was thinking the same thing, that hopefully the store employees will know which formula replaced the ALS. If I am successful, and find the replacement, I will post the information here.


----------



## Hawks (Mar 19, 2012)

Thanks Rainheart, that is interesting. My guess would have been that the "Sport" replaced the "Performance". Good idea on breaking down the nutrional values; that makes sense. I just wish that companies would not change things up


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Hawks said:


> Glad I found this thread, but still can not figure out if ALS Chicken & Rice is now a "Focus" product. I called Purina this morning, and while the lady was very nice, she could not figure out which formula the ALS was switched to. I got off the phone with her, and had learned nothing
> 
> Finlay is running low on food, and I am going to Pet Smart after work to pick up more kibble. Hopefully someone at the store will be able to point me into the right direction. I do hope Pro Plan didn't change the formula. Finlay has done great on ALS, has been eating it since the breeder put him on solid food. Never had a tummy upset, and his coat is beautiful.
> 
> ...


According to the chart posted earlier in this thread, it is now a "select" product. 

SELECT™*ALL LIFE STAGES
Natural Chicken & Brown Rice Formula
PLUS ESSENTIAL VITAMINS AND MINERALS

I poked around the internet and looked at their chart. I believe they have not changed any formulas--they've just updated their packaging. It's just a marketing change.


----------



## Hawks (Mar 19, 2012)

Thanks OutWest  I did pull up that chart, but what confused me (and I am very easily confused....lol) was the previous packaging for "Selects". I was not able to find the bag color that matched the ALS I used to buy. When I looked at the chart again, I noticed that on page two, 3rd from the bottom, it read "All Life Stages Chicken & Rice Formula", and the "Select" ALS next to it; that helped.

Thanks again!


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

I think its a bit disturbing when company staff have no clue what they are talking about or what formula was switched to what. Puts lots of dogs at risk especially those with sensitive stomachs, skin and eve allergies/intolerance's. 

If I called a company and they had no clue what formula was switched to what it would be my first clue that maybe im feeding the wrong food and supporting the wrong company


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

OutWest said:


> According to the chart posted earlier in this thread, it is now a "select" product.
> 
> SELECT™*ALL LIFE STAGES
> Natural Chicken & Brown Rice Formula
> ...


The Select ALS chicken is 30% protein ( just like the old select chicken and rice). The sport ALS chicken is 26% protein.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Remember, the people who are hired to answer the phone are probably just young people who needed a job, and are trying to earn a living being in customer service (and most likely haven't worked there long).
BTW, I went to PetSmart thinking I was going to be buying the Sport 26/16 which replaced my ProPlan All Life Stages Chicken and Rice. The clerk was as clueless as the Purina customer service person I had talked to about which food was which. The good news was there were 2 bags of the "old name" food on the shelf so I bought both of them.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I'm not sure when this switch is supposed to be made, since mom went to the pet store last week and they still had the old bags.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Rainheart said:


> I'm not sure when this switch is supposed to be made, since mom went to the pet store last week and they still had the old bags.


I'm still seeing the old bags, too. I think they are finishing off their stock in the old packaging.


----------



## Hawks (Mar 19, 2012)

I went to PetSmart, and I could tell that they were slowly phasing in the new lables. They did have a bag of the old ALS Chicken & Rice; I was happy about that 
I asked one of the employees when they will be done bringing in all of the new bags, and she told me that as far as she knows it should be completed by March. Any other questions regarding the switch she was not able to answer. 

I have received a lot of great info here, so thanks to all of you. I will go back in the next couple of weeks, and pick up another bag or two of the "old" food, if it is still available.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Yogi is on Large Breed Puppy, and I need to buy food next week. I guess I'm in for fun and games at the store trying to figure out what is what!


----------



## Hawks (Mar 19, 2012)

Good Luck, Dallas Gold 

I feel better, now that I have at least one bag of the "old" kibble.


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

I was under the impression the "performance" formula has changed to "sport." As that is what I feed mine.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

*What Pro Plan had to say*

I posted a question on the PP FB site, and they answered pretty quickly. 
Here's what I asked: 
_*Hi, Pro Plan. I know you've only recently announced the new packaging, but I think you need to work on the communications about it. On the several dog forums I participate in, there has been a lot of confusion. Most people are worried there has been a change in the formulas. Several people have called your customer service numbers and the people answering the phones couldn't give definitive answers. When people go into various pet stores, the clerks don't know, either. After looking at the materials, it seems to me that the FOOD is the same, but the package and in some cases the names are different. Is that accurate?*_

And here's what they said: 
*Thanks for your post, Kathleen. That is correct, there have been no formulation changes to our products. Learn more @ Dog Food Products - Purina® Pro Plan® or call us directly @ 800-877-7551. - Tina*


----------



## Garfield (Apr 7, 2009)

kfayard said:


> I was under the impression the "performance" formula has changed to "sport." As that is what I feed mine.


The performance formula is now the Sport 30/20 while the chicken & rice ALS that so many feed is the Sport 26/16 (_not_ any of the Focus formulas). They also newly offer the Sport 28/18 now for those looking for something in between.


----------



## Garfield (Apr 7, 2009)

lgnutah said:


> Remember, the people who are hired to answer the phone are probably just young people who needed a job, and are trying to earn a living being in customer service (and most likely haven't worked there long).


True though one would think that the company would better have prepared them to field this change.


----------

